# Update On Roxy aka Yorkie Havanese lover



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey everyone! It has been awhile. Most of you know me as Kathy Patrick's daughter, aka Welper Helper. Some of you have heard about what is going on with my Yorkie. For those of you who dont know me, I have a Yorkie, and a Havanese. It has been a hard month ((almost)) and I know I couldnt have gone through it alone without the support of my family, and the prayers of dog lovers everywhere. Please read below the trials and tribulations Roxy and I have gone through. 

July 16 Roxy received two little pieces of watermelon (will NEVER do that again). Which caused her Pancreatitis (unknown at that time... who knew she had it...) to flair up, and for her to suddenly start throwing up foam. I then rushed her to the ER at two am. We took xrays, and an ultrasound which showed an unknown mass in her stomach. Didnt know if it was a toy, or food, or what... but we were concerned. After weighing my options, I decided it was best to do exploratory surgery to see what the cause was. I knew it was the watermelon, and my fear was leaving the melon in her, and it killing her. They then did the surgery. 

They stapled her stomach and did not use the same PSD or PDS or whatever sutures on the outside, like they did inside. 

July 22 it was decided to pull out one stable (without drugs) and see if it was infected. The Dr came running out and said that she was going to do emergency surgery again, due to the infection which did not show on any ultrasound, xray, extraction of fluid, blood work, etc. She had a slight fever. Thats it. 9 inches of intestine were removed. 

July 25 Roxy returned home. 

Aug 1st Roxy eat, threw up foam. Took her to vet, and we brought her home. She was eating a blended liquid diet. Mom made. NOT a nasty over the counter poopy tasting food. Up until this date, Roxilla was eating and acting perfect. In fact, she was running around and giving kisses, playing with Bugsy, and laying with me. 

Aug 2nd Roxy was feed after not eating for a full 38 hrs. She foamed for 2 hours. 

Aug 3rd Roxy was taken to her traditional Repro vet to receive IV fluids. 

Aug 4th I took food to give to Roxy in front of her vet, so her vet could see what was happening. (the last time Roxy had food, and kept it down was July 31) after lapping up the small table spoon of watered down, blended food, Roxy foamed and threw up for another two hours. She also lost control, and pooped all over my mom on accident (God bless my mother for being there for me and Roxy). I have such post traumatic stress syndrome, I start shaking and freaking out. Something I am working on. 

We then left the vets office and decided to give Roxy a bath at home since her sutures were removed that day (Aug 5). Seconds after giving Roxy a bath, she started shacking and groaning. Something I had never seen before. I was used to her shacking after receiving an unwanted bath (unwanted by Roxy , but never a moaning. And typically, I would turn on the blow dryer and she stops shacking. That did not happen. 

I then called my mom at 11:00p and we took Roxy back into Bradshaw Clinic (24 hr vet who did the surgeries). They saw Roxy foam at the mouth again, for no know reason. It was suspected that she licked some soap. Even with me being as careful as I was. They gave her pain killers and anti vomit drugs. I took her home, and at 4am she started shacking and moaning again. I called my mom at 5am and we took her back to Bradshaw. 

Aug 5 at 12pm Roxy was transported to UCD. She had fluid in her lungs from aspirating foam. It was suspected that she had an Esophageal Stricture. They did a Barium test and found that she had a 3cm long Stricture in her Esophagus, due to surgery, and the tubes/acid causing scar tissue to form due to the damage. Roxy was put on IV via her neck, given two different types of antibiotics, etc. 

Aug 7 I received a phone call at 11:30am from her Vet informing me that Roxy's blood work came back, and that she could handle surgery. Even with the pneumonia she was receiving enough oxygen to handle going under. Though she could die while being on the table, I decided it was best to try and do the balloon surgery in hopes to open up her esophagus. 

12pm they took Roxy in for surgery 

2pm I received a phone call from Dr. Wu who said the surgery took two hours, she was able to stretch the 1mm WIDE 3cm LONG Esophageal Stricture to 5mm wide. There was slight bleeding which apparently is normal. During the ballooning process, they were able to feed a feeding tube in her stomach. They didnt think that any of this would be possible. I assumed, as did everyone else, that Aug 7 was going to be Roxy's last day with us. 

I prepared myself to say good bye. I am still on the fence, and scared out of my mind. Roxy can still turn at any moment, but I am hoping, praying, and begging that Roxilla makes it through this. Things are looking good, but I have learned through all of this that I cant afford to get my hopes up. EVERY TIME I have, something major happens and I almost loose my baby. 

This lil Yorkie is a fighter. I am so thankful for that. She has a great team help and supporting her, as well as a lot of Hav's, and York lovers praying for her. 

PLEASE KEEP THOSE PRAYERS COMING! BUGSY AND I MISS OUR LIL GIRL. THIS HOUSE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME IF SHE DOESNT RETURN. 

Bugsy is hanging in there. He has seen his mother in rare form. Bless his lil Hav heart, he has been there for me in more ways then he will ever know. My lil protector. He even licks my tears in hopes I will laugh/smile. Which just so happens to work!  Gotta love'em. 

Again, THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO HAS BEEN PRAYING. Keep'em comen. And if you are just hearing about this, please start praying for us. 

Please note we are not out of the woods yet. Roxy has several other surgeries ahead of her. If all goes well, she may be home as early as Friday. But, NOT getting my hopes up. I am taking it day by day, and praying I NEVER have to go throught his again. 

Thanks. 

Sarah

PS FYI I dont come on here much anymore. If you would like to contact me (Cant promise I will respond due to my mind being in another place) please email me. [email protected] :angel:


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

PS bare with me with spelling, wording, etc. I am running low on memory, and sleep. So, things are a lil off im sure...


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Sarah,

I can't even imagine what you have gone through. Please know that you and Roxie are in my prayers. I do believe in miracles, and I think you have been through some in the past few weeks. May our God be with you and bring Roxie through this and home to you.

Debbie*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sarah- thanks for posting Roxy's story. I can't imagine what you have been thru. I will continue to pray for Roxy and a full recovery. If there is ANYTHING you need, I am only a phone call or short drive from you- 
Hang in there!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Sarah,
I am sorry I didn't read the other post, but I will pray for you and Roxy. Stay strong for Roxy and take care of yourself so you can be there for her.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sarah our prayers continue for Roxy and lots of big hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sara,

You and Roxy are in our thoughts and prayers and Princess KoKo (Yorkie) and Murphy (Hav) send Roxy puppy kisses and tail wags!

Holly


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My thoughts and lots of prayers are with you and Roxy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sarah,

It's been a nightmare I know, but you have a highway of prayers going out for your Roxy and for you and your mom. I'm wrapping Roxy and you in a blanket of healing. I hope you feel it. God bless your little girl in her struggle.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sarah,
I can't even imagine how are you are coping right now but giant bear hugs to you. I can't believe it has been since July 16. My prayers have never stopped and I am always thinking about little Roxy.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sarah - Roxie, and all of you, are in my prayers. I'm sitting here in tears reading about Roxie. I know how difficult it is. It's great that you have your Mom for support. Hang in there. Take care of yourself. Izzy sends kisses and I send hugs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Roxy,Sarah and Kathy sending more prayers and hugs:grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sarah~ I fully understand the emotional roller coaster you're on. I have personally "been there, done that" and know the toll it takes on you. It does sound like Roxy has turned a corner. I will pray she continues to improve minute by minute, hour by hour, day by day.

Hugs to you and sweet little Roxy :hug:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Sarah, Sending all the positive energy I can your way. Hang in there! You have been so strong!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hugs to Roxy, prayers that she'll pull through and all will be ok.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, what an awful and scary month you've all had, but what a brave and strong girl Roxy is. Prayers and hugs going to all of you, and my fingers crossed that Roxy has turned the corner and will be home and well soon. Jane


----------



## descha (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG I'm new here but I can assure you I totally relate. Keeping good thoughts for all.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sarah and Roxy,

We are sending more prayers, positive thoughts and puppy kisses your way. :grouphug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sarah, There are no words, except to say I'm sorry that Roxy, you and your mom have to go through this. I'm sending prayers that Roxy will be home with you soon and this nightmare will become a distant memory.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Sarah,
I just wanted to say how sorry I am that poor sweet Roxy is going through this (and you) I can't even imagine. Praying for your baby to make a FULL recovery. (((((((SARAH AND ROXY)))))))


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sarah, I went through the roller coaster ride with my little Pom and I know how hard it is as I would get sick at my stomach when the phone would ring. She was at UGA and it was touch and go as she went through 3 surgeries and was so very sick and weak. Just when I thought I couldn't put her through anymore...the prayers worked and she started getting better each day...came home...and lived to be 17 years old. I will continue to pray with you and the rest of the members. Roxy sounds like a real fighter and I hope she is home with you soon!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sarah, I am so sorry for Roxy. Every time I see her sweet little face, I can't imagine how strong she is. We are keeping her in our prayers, and also you, to give you strength.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sarah,

I am praying for you and Roxie! Stay strong!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

(((hugs))) Sarah and Kathy! Hang in there and know that we are all there with you in spirit.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarah, I had a nice long chat with your mom last night and am so relieved things are looking up!! I've had a good feeling about this all along and before you know it she will be RLH with Bugsy again. Please give Roxy gentle belly rubs from me and know my prayers continue for all.
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our prayers are with you and your sweet Roxy! Big hugs to you!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Our prayers and hugs to you, Kathy and Roxy. We all are rooting for little Roxy.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Mimi and I are thinking of you and Roxie!

Stay positive and strong.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sara- you, Kathy, and Roxy have never been out of my prayers and thoughts. Roxy is definitely a fighter, and we're all rooting for her. Thank you for updating us. :hug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Come home Roxy, you are missed.
. . . . sending best wishes . . .


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sarah, poor Roxie - she has been through so much. What a strong little girl. Prayers and hugs to you and Roxie!!!!

Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sending hugs from Ga. as I think of all of you!! Sarah, you may have already done this...but I carried a t-shirt that I had worn to put in the crate with my Pom and they thought it helped to keep her calm. She is such a tiny pretty little girl and I'm sure you will have her home soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending more prayer and hugs your way. How's little Roxy today?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thinking of Roxy today with her next procedure... hugs to you, Sarah.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Can't wait to hear the good news about todays procedure!
Carole


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Sending prayers for Roxie, Bugsy and you! What an ordeal all of you have been through. Roxie must be quite the fighter; good for you for giving her every chance to recover.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending out hugs and positive thoughts for Roxy today.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope all is well today.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

First off, I wanted to thank: Debbie, Katie, Lynn, Leeann, Holly (not the only York/Hav lover I see! , Jill, Geri, Amanada, Marianne, Sally, Leslie, Cindy, Beth, Jane, Julia, Susan, Nicole, Dale/Ronnie, Michele, Joyce, Markrc, Carol, Ann, Poornima, Elizabeth, Jeanne, Gina, Kimberly, and Missy, FOR ALL OF YOUR KIND WORDS!!!! Means a lot. 

UPDATE: Mom and I went to UCD this evening to sit with Roxy. She pulled through her surgery with flying colors. In fact, her Esophageal Stricture did NOT contract as small as they had suspected. Which was great news. In fact, they were able to take it from 5mm, to 8mm. And still have room to stretch using the balloon. Which was realllllllly great news. It also appears that she will NOT need any additional surgeries. YAY!!!! Unless she vomits, then she may. 

They showed me how to feed her via the feeding tube that was placed in her lil belly. She moaned when they feed her as though it hurt. They claim it was ok, but I think different (Im VERY paranoid!!!!!!). 

They are going to try feeding her via mouth tomorrow morning at 7am. So PLEASE KEEP YOUR STRONG AMAZING PRAYERS GOING. THEY ARE WORKING!!!! If she can handle the food with no foam, then they will try a small meatball and see how she handles that. 

I can only imagine what it will feel like to her to finally chew on something. I personally had some surgeries on my throat that ALMOST caused me to die. After a month of not eating real food, it hurt to chew after now using my jaw for so long. So, Im sure it will take her some time to get used to chomp'en on things again. lol 

But, I will say, we had her walking (off lead. poor thing cant wear anything around her due to all the tubes goen everywhere. She looks like a science project. So pitiful.) and I took a leaf that was on the ground and wiggled it on the grass like we normally do. She got excited and started to pounce on the leaf like she normally does. So, that made me feel a billion times better. I have missed her soooo much. 

She enjoyed being out side, even in the dreadful heat. But most of all, she enjoyed being in my arms. Made me feel really good. 

This has been such a traumatic experience for me. I never knew I could react the way I have. I am typically a VERY good trauma person. I can handle any kind of emergency. I have helped with surgeries, blood and guts, and all kinds of nastiness, and it took this to freak me out. I am just beside myself trying to wrap my mind around it all. 

To think I was planning her funeral on Thursday (expecting the worst to happen, and hoping and praying for the best), and here I am talking about my baby returning home in less then 48 hours. Its a miracle. I am so blessed and thank God as much as I can on how grateful I am. 

It just goes to show how much love I have for this lil girl. She truly is like a child to me. In fact, anyone who knows me, knows I dont want kids. So, she is my baby. 

Also, a few of you have msg me suggesting I take a blanket or a shirt with my "stink" on it.  I purchased some cheap receiving blankets and Bugsy and I had fun rolling around all over the bed, sofa, floor, and where ever he and I could think of that would help make the just cleaned/sterilized blankets stink like us.  lol It was a show lemme tell ya. We even covered our selves with them to take a nap. So, she is snuggling with a Bugsy/Mommy smelling blanket as we speak. 

Off I go to have a martini. A well deserved one. 

Thank you all again for your continued support and understanding. None of my friends, but one, understands what I am going through. And only a few family members understand how I feel about Roxy. Its sad that so many people don't feel the love and passion I feel for my baby, and animals. I have always said I have more compassion for animals then I do humans. And going through what I have gone through just proves to me more as to why I feel this way. 

Keep the prayers going. Thank you again and again and again! 

I just wish Roxy and I were able to go to National so you all could see this miricle child. But sadly, the Dr. didn't give her the ALL CLEAR today. So, we are staying hm. But the best part is, WE are staying home. 

S


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awwww Sarah,

What a rollercoaster ride!!!! That little Roxy sure is a big fighter and we are sending more positive thoughts and prayer for tomorrow. 

Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so happy to read how well Roxy is doing. These babies really do become loved family members. I'm praying she does well with eating on her own....and will be home soon with her stinking mom whom smells like a rose to her...lol (((hugs))) Ronnie and I will continue our prayers!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sarah, I told your mom the other day I had a strong feeling you would not be at National this year and you would not believe how happy I will be NOT to see you because I will know you are home with your little girl. Our prayers continue, hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

So glad to hear the surgery went well and you got to hold your baby. What a trooper she is. I will pray that she gets stronger every day, and soon will be home. {Hugs} to you all.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*GO ROXY!!!!*

Sarah, I'm so glad to hear Roxy is doing better. That is one amazing little pup. What a nightmare you've been going through. I hope it's over soon with Roxy home, happy and healthy.

Hang in there, we're all pulling for you! :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We'll miss you in Chicago, but you staying home is much better news for you!

55 minutes until her mouth feeding! I'm thinking of Roxy this morning!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sarah, I'm so happy to hear that Roxy did so well. I am just amazed at how much she's been through and how hard she has fought to be here. I hope her feeding goes well and that she can avoid any more surgeries. I know it's so hard for you to see her go through so much. Sending lots of hugs and good wishes your way!
Gina


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sarah, it's 7:20 so I hope Roxy's feeding went well so she can come home to you and Bugsy where she belongs. I think most all of us understand how you feel about your little girl. I know Steve and I do. 
As for handling trauma, Steve can relate. He used to be a paramedic and saw all kinds of blood and gore but it was HUMAN blood and gore and didn't phase him much. He simply acted and did what he had to do to save lives.That said, he cannot bear to see any animal in pain or distress. 
I know you'll miss being in Chicago but you can cuddle Roxy at home and get updates from your mom on the phone. 

Hugs to you and Bugsy and little Roxy the Miracle Yorkie.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good news, Sarah! I'm so happy to read things are still going well for Roxy. I will pray she's able to tolerate her food by mouth this a.m. and will be able to head home to be loved by you and Bugsy.

Hugs to you and your babies :hug:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My continued thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a wonderful update Sarah. My prayers are still coming Roxy's way. Way to go little fighter. you keep fighting. I can't wait to hear stories of you chomping food and playing with Bugsy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just read your latest update and am so encouraged by the news. I continue to wrap you both in a blanket of warmth and healing. God bless your baby and her progress and we all sit with bated breath awaiting her return to mama and home. I'm also sending gentle kisses to your/our sweet, brave girl.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

YES!!! I am so happy to hear about Roxy's fantastic progress!! The power of prayer and love never ceases to amaze me!
Carole


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, that's FANTASTIC!! Good girl, Roxy. Now, Sarah, make sure you take care of yourself, too. I'm looking forward to more good news about Roxy getting all better. 

Jane


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Sarah, I was reading your post with tears in my eyes! I'm so happy to hear that Roxy is improving! A year ago I wouldn't have been able to understand your feelings but these little dogs have a way about them of wiggling into our hears and there they stay! I often wonder, am I lucky to have them or are they lucky to have us? 

I would loved to have met you in Chicago but I'll gladly wait until next year when you can bring Miss Roxy along so we can all meet her too! 

Hope the feeding went well this morning. Our prayers are with you all!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sarah, Thats great that Roxy is doing better now! Will miss you in Chicago!

Ryan


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What a wonderful update on your darling little Roxy. Prayers from our lips to God's ears for continued healing!

Holly & Murphy
KoKo sends many Yorkie kisses to Roxy


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Sarah, thanks for posting your story. Jonah (Willie) and Riley (Ronnie) have been saying puppy prayers for their cousin Roxy everyday. Vicky and I are sending big strong people prayers your way too. Your Mom is an angel. I hope Roxy is well soon so you can all rest and get back to just loving and being loved by your sweet dogs. 
Becki


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*:grouphug:ROXY:grouphug:*


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

SO ROXY IS EATING FINE VIA HER MOUTH! YAY! They are trying a meatball this afternoon. I haven't heard anything, so I am assuming no news is good news. Which is great. Sooooo glad there is no foaming or vomiting. Bless her lil Yorkie heart. Bugsy and I are ready for our lil girl to come home. The house will be full again! yay!! Keep them prayers coming that this NEVER happens again.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo Yipeeeee!!! Tears of joy Sarah. Our prayers will continue to keep Roxy going in the right direction.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so happy to hear that things are looking up! My thoughts and prayers are continuing to be sent your way!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sarah said:


> SO ROXY IS EATING FINE VIA HER MOUTH! YAY! They are trying a meatball this afternoon. I haven't heard anything, so I am assuming no news is good news. Which is great. Sooooo glad there is no foaming or vomiting. Bless her lil Yorkie heart. Bugsy and I are ready for our lil girl to come home. The house will be full again! yay!! Keep them prayers coming that this NEVER happens again.


YEAH ROXY!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sarah- that is so wonderful! Eat Roxy Eat  I can't wait till you get her home <hugs>


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Roxcy is remarkable! Prayers that she gets better by the minute.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Atta girl, ROXY! WAY TO GO!!! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I just started crying from your wonderful update!! I have bee chatting with your Mom about Roxy and had not hear anything in a few days so thought I would check on the forum. This could not be any better news!!! I am so happy for you Sarah, and I think I can speak for all of us on the forum, all your family members may not understand, but I can promise you, we ALL do understand the powerful bond with these wonderful babies!! Give Roxy a kiss from me & tell her to keep up the good work!!
Laurie


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Sarah - so happy that Roxy is doing so well! She's such a little fighter and obviously so loved by you. Hurrah! Bugsy is going to go wild when he sees her.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AMEN!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh your poor baby and poor you!! I hope she continues to improve....sending gentle hugs


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote from Sarah's earlier post:
Thank you all again for your continued support and understanding. None of my friends, but one, understands what I am going through. And only a few family members understand how I feel about Roxy. Its sad that so many people don't feel the love and passion I feel for my baby, and animals. I have always said I have more compassion for animals then I do humans. And going through what I have gone through just proves to me more as to why I feel this way. 

Keep the prayers going. 

Sarah, 
I am so glad Roxy is doing better. You do so good expressing your feelings, this really went straight to my heart...I totally understand. 

I think people with alot of compassions for animals are the very best people.

Praying for you and Roxy everyday.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Roxy and Sarah 24 hrs post Esophagus surgery*

This is Sarah and Roxy 24 hours post her miracle surgery on Friday, August 7th!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey everyone. I see my mother posted a pic of me, receiving a billion kisses from Ms. Roxy. With no make up. Sexy, I know!  But I havent worn make up because of those lil kisses. Lord knows Roxilla doesnt need more crud in her. So, I am limiting the use of make up, and in turn, saving moola!  LOL ((for those of you who dont know, I work for a cosmetic company, and I have ALWAYS been a make up freak! so no make up is a BIG deal))

Anyway, I went and saw Roxy today. They even let me feed her SOLID food. She eat it in a second and wanted more (her 4th solid food feeding of the day). They have her up to 75% of her normal daily intake. Which is GREAT! No foaming, throwing up, or difficulty swallowing. From what I could tell anyway. Dr said the same. But the way I was holding her, I would have known in a min that something was wrong. And knowing me, and my post traumatic stress, I am so over paranoid about my lil Roxy, that I would have jumped and said take her! if something was wrong.

So, at 3pm *TOMORROW* I will be taking Roxy home. I still cant get over this. I am so blessed, thankful, and just THRILLED that God let me have Roxy. I wasn't ready for God to take her from me, but I would have understood if I was forced to accept. But, God has allowed me more time with her. Which is a BIG blessing. And I am so excited. Almost feel like I did when I got her as a puppy!!!! 

I have a BIG feeling that this lil girl is going to be MORE spoiled, and going MORE places. LOL Ill be known as the crazy dog lady. 

When I lived in the bay, Roxy used to go to the gym, concerts, stores, grocery stores, beach, restaurants, etc. with me almost every day. People began to know me as Roxy's mom. NEVER by my first name. Which is fine by me!

Anyway, PLEASE continue to pray that her stricture does not come back and that it stays away. It could still come back, and cause her to go in for more operations. In which case who knows what will happen. But, things look so good, the Dr. doesn't think it will happen. But said there is a chance.

But, knowing me... I am preparing myself. So, continue your powerful prayers/thoughts. THEY WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh! And when I saw Roxy today, we went out side and she wanted to run around on the grass ((big sign she is doing GREAT!)), and she even did her lil wave.

When ever I come home she will stand on her back legs, and put her two paws together and wave. Ill try and get a video up of her doing it. But its soooo cute! I was THRILLED to see her wave, and started laughing. If only my mom was there to see her do it, she would have cried Im sure!

Anyway, keep prayers come'en. Will post again if I have time.

Jumping up with joy right now.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news Sarah! I'm so happy to hear that Roxy will be home with Mommy who loves her so. Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sarah- I am so happy that she is gonna be going home and earlier than expected right? It is such great news!!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Sarah, what great news! -- We are all jumping for joy with you! I know you both have been through so much, it is so great to hear that little Roxy has pulled through. Enjoy homecoming I am sure it will be full of lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news, Sarah! We will continue to pray for Roxy's complete and healthy recovery! I am sure she will recuperate faster when she is home with you.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah:

What wonderful news that Roxy is coming home. Will miss you at Nationals but there will be next year. And beside that you will be home this year with your darling little girl and that big boy Bugsy-and there is no better place to be.

We are still sending prayers to heaven and tons of hugs to you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Absolutely Wonderful!!!! Yipeeeee!!! Beautiful picture and I am so happy Roxie is going home. Congratulations Sarah!
Arlene


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay!!!!Sarah, this is the best news ever!!!! Can't wait to hear when she finally arrives home with you. I loved the picture - she is absolutely adorable!!!!! I have always loved Yorkies! 
Gina


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sarah, Kathy, that is great news. I can't wait to see Roxy wave. And Sarah, who needs makeup when you have that glow going. 

I am keeping up the prayers... I do believe in the power of this forum and a bunch of CDL's. 

GREAT NEWS...GFETE.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's just tremendous! I'm so happy for all of you that things have turned out so incredibly well. And, Sarah, makeup schmakeup -- nothing can match the glow of love and happiness that your mom's photo shows! I'll be thinking of you and your happy homecoming this afternoon. Congrats again!!!! Jane


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so excited for you!! I got teary eyed just reading how wonderfully she has recovered!

Bless these little dogs!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Hooray!! Roxy's going home! 
Sarah, I'm so glad Roxy will get to come home. The photo says it all. She HAD to get well so she could go home with you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sarah and Roxy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sitting here GFETE. What great news! That photo brought tears to my eyes. There's no place like home. There's no place like home . . . there's no place like home.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE happy endings!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

With tears in my eyes my heart is bursting with joy!
Carole


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sarah, what *awesome* news! The picture of Roxy giving you kisses is so sweet. With all that girl has gone through, she still wanted to show her Mom how much she loves her. And you definitely love that girl. I'm so happy she's coming home. We'll keep up our prayers and positive thoughts that Roxy has a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wonderful news. I am so happy for all of you. I just loved the picture of you getting kisses from Roxy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Another answered prayer...yeaaaaa I am thrilled out of my pants for you and Roxy!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I've been praying for Roxy and will continue to do so. There is nothing like the power of prayer! I love the picture of her giving you kisses! She knows who her mama is!* :kiss:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: WOO HOO - ROXY IS COMING HOME!!!
Sarah, that is such wonderful news! I am sure that you must be so excited to have her home with you again!!
And you look great without makeup!!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!! Oh, what wonderful news. Little Roxy is feeling good again! I'm dancing ! :clap2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

This is an answer to all our prayers! I'm so happy for you! It had to be just wonderful to see her wanting to run all over. :clap2:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sarah,

I am so excited that little Roxy will be coming homing tomorrow. Sending more positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi All!
We picked Roxy up yesterday around 3:00pm and got home with all of her meds, food and her around 4:30ish. It was wonderful to be taking her home to say the least and Roxy was sooooooooooo excited too. 

Roxy must wear a netted fitting suit to keep the feeding tube in place and as a result she was matted from literally head to to!!! After her welcoming home by Bugsy the first order of business was to get her clipped down and remove all those mats as she must wear this "suit" for another 3-4 weeks as long as she has the feeding tube. They are leaving the feeding tube in just in case her esophagus restricts again, which we so hope doesn't happen!!!! and the doctor feels probably won't.

Roxy felt so much better it appeared after removing all that mess of a coat. She is feeling to good and just wants to play and especially with Bugsy but she can't be around other dogs right now because of the feeding tube risks so neither she nor Bugsy are very happy about not being able to be together to play. 

After that it was time to feed her for the first time by us. Sarah was very nervous and rightfully so. We fed her as instructed and all seemed to be going well. Then suddenly she started acting like she did before and threw up. Needless to say we were on the cell phone to UC Davis and immediately in route back to the hospital!!! Mind you once we got into the car, which was just seconds after this happened, she was seemingly fine, but both Sarah and I needed to know all was ok! Roxy's vet at UC Davis met us at the hospital. The did the barium xray again to make sure her esophagus was still open. IT LOOKED GREAT AND NORMAL SIZE!!!! That made us feel somewhat better but still have fears of her vomiting again. We all decided that with all her excitement of the afternoon and feeding her maybe too fast it was too much too soon. We fed her again late last night as instructed and it all went great! 

THANK YOU so much to all of you angels!!!! I truly believe this was a miracle and it is comforting to know how supportive you all were for Sarah and Roxy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a tough little girl, isn't she!?! I'm so happy to hear she's home and improving, she must know how much she's loved by you all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Roxy's first day home from UC Davis!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, I love that photo with Roxy's hair up in a halo over her head and she definitely has an "I'm going home!" look on her face. 

Jane


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

What a sweetie! You too Sarah, and FYI you look beautiful without make-up


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::hug::cheer2::hug::cheer2::hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sarah and Kathy, I am so happy that Roxy is home and doing well. I'm glad the first feeding problem was simply a hiccup in the process. 

Little Roxy looks so happy to be home where she belongs. She certainly has a fighting Terrier spirit and a wonderful family who loves her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update and the picture Kathy. Still sending out the healing thoughts your way. You stay tough little Roxy. You must be so happy to have her home Sarah.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely! Roxy and Sarah are both beautiful!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, I didn't say so earlier, but I never thought I'd say that I'm GLAD you won't be going to the specialty Sarah. If this is what is going to keep you away, this is GREAT!! Give Roxy some extra loving from me too - - as if she isn't getting smothered by you already. LOL


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Sarah, Roxy is gorgeous! What a darling little princess. I am so happy that she is home with her mommy. You all remain in my prayers.

Holly


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Alright... so, four pee's, two poops, three meals, two sessions of RX's, and some rest later... the first FULL day of Roxy being home has gone well. Cross your fingers, say your prayers, and lets not hex this thing... but we are looken good. 

LOL Can you tell moma is a lil worried?!  Keeping track and making sure we are moven and grooven. Bugsy has been an angel as usual. He has been so calm and sweet to his lil girlfriend, its so cute. 

Roxy on the other hand can NOT understand what is up with all the attention, and why she has to be spoon fed while being held. ((dr. orders SWEAR! ) But, spoon feeding, and making sure she is taking it slow while eating I think is helping. Because she is soooo hungry, she wants to eat everything in sight within seconds. So forcing her to take it slow is helping. 

Anyway, thank you all for your sweet comments, kind thoughts, and amazing prayers. KEEP'EM COMEN! 

Next on the list: moma calming down and not freaking out over EVERY noice, step, or tail wag. Thats gonna take a lil while I think. Stress level is STILL on HIGH ALERT! 

Thanks again everyone. 

With love, 
Bugz, Rox, S.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Roxy's first day home from UC Davis!!!


Kathy thanks for posting the picture...is that Roxy just the cutest and Sarah you look about my daughters age.

I so glad Roxy is home and doing good. Putting you in my prayers:angel: thanks for the update, I have to check on Roxy daily now.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Lynn/everyone, 

Not sure how old your daughter is. But my age is something of a secret when it comes to my work. I am 25... ((I am pretty high up the "food chain" at work, so I dont tell people my age. they assume I am stupid or dont know enough, or havent experienced enough in life to manage them))

When I was 18 I used to say tha I was 18 trapped in a 30-something year old's body. I'am older mentally then my friends. Which is good and bad. 

Hints why I own a hm at age 24... work too much, stress way too much, and spoil my critters too much. But I wouldnt change it for the WORLD! 

One of my girlfriends ((the ONLY friend I have that understands what I am going through, and who also happens to be a vet tech)) came over for wine and a movie. It was needed. I was able to pick her brain a lil too tonight which made me feel more comfortable. Shocked to hear what she has seen/heard regarding what Roxy has. So, after talking to her, I am feeling more comfortable with Roxy... Weird I know. But, I still have my guard up. 

My GF also brought two kittens who lost a leg each. Their mother chewed off their legs after welping. Very sad. But I saw the kittens at 8 days, vs. today at 4 wks and they look great! So sweet. In fact, my younger brother who was visiting fell in love with them. Mother wasnt happy about that (lol) but they are sweet. My friend feed/nursed her babies while I feed and nursed mine. Was kinda cute/funny. Made me feel more normal. This entire time I felt crazy about thinking and feeling the way I do because so few understand except dog people/animal people. Sad really. 

But, Roxy is STILL keeping food down, drinking not as much as her mother would like her to, but still peeing a lot (lol dang dog), and poopen as normal. Well, normal on poopy food. She eats raw, so when she eats that, she poops once. Eating this nasty and SMELLY food she poops twice a day. Kinda sucks.  But, again, wouldnt change it for the world. I will take any stinky mess for her lil butt anytime!!!! 

Alright... time to give her the last bit of meds and go night night. The moment I say "we go night night" BOTH rox and bugz will go crazy! 

I have taken photos and will upload tomorrow if I have time. Very sweet photos of both roxy and bugz. You all will fall in love more I am sure. 

Thank you all for being so sweet to my Yorkie even thoughs he isnt a hav. Though, she is a Hav lover! lol Her BOYFRIEND (tho she cant have babies) is a Hav... SO I guess it works out in the wash. 

And she does the RLH VERY well!  Bugz man showed her how! 

Take care,
S


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It's so nice to read your posts Sarah! Sure sounds like Roxy is a strong girl and Bugsy is a good boy to be so sweet to her. I can't imagine what you've gone through the past few weeks and wish you some much needed peace as you go forward! You're a great mommy!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sarah, it is so nice to hear that Roxy is doing so well! She looks amazing in that last photo- as if nothing ever happened to her! I certainly understan you being on high alert, and thats ok, as each day goes by, it will get a little better, until you say to yourself, hmm, I didnt think about Roxy during this last hour:becky: You are such a wonderful Mommy, and Roxy is so lucky to have you!! 
Hang in there !
Laruie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sarah, I am so glad to hear that Roxy is recuperation so well. She looks so happy to be back in your arms. Wishing her a continued healthy, speedy recovery.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I haven't been on the forum for a few days (out of town company). They left his morning so I had to get on and check on Roxy. I'm so glad she's home and eating. That's great news. There's nothing like being home to help them feel better sooner. You're doing a great job taking care of her. Sorry I won't get to meet you at National's but I'm soglad you'll be home taking care of Roxy. She is such a cutie. Take care.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Sarah
So glad to hear your baby is home and doing well. I know it has been a terribly difficult experience, but, oh my, what a cutie she is! I see that love all over both your faces. My youngest son's g/f has a four pound morkie (who looks all yorkie) that has stolen our hearts and my Hav loves him too . . . I love that little guy! 

I will continue to pray healing Roxie prayers for you both. Hugs . . .


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sarah said:


> Lynn/everyone,
> 
> Not sure how old your daughter is. But my age is something of a secret when it comes to my work. I am 25... ((I am pretty high up the "food chain" at work, so I dont tell people my age. they assume I am stupid or dont know enough, or havent experienced enough in life to manage them))Take care,
> S


Hi Sarah,
Could I have guessed your age better??? Funny, my daughter is 25 will be 26 in Dec. She also had a sick dog, took her Lab puppy up to Wa.St. University to get shoulder surgery, just a few weeks ago. He is doing really well, not so serious like poor baby Roxy.

I always say, us animal lover, keepers...are blessed.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm soooo happy for Roxy, you and your mom!! Good things happen to good people!! Tell Bugsy hi from his daughter!
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sarah, it's nice to see you both looking so happy ! Very glad to hear the good news, that Roxy is keeping her food down and doing all the things she's supposed to. Bugsy sounds like a gem!

I'm sure having your g/f over was the best medicine for you! She understood perfectly what it's like and what you needed.  

(((hugs))) and belly rubs to the sweet girl. Sorry I won't see you again at National! Amanda had all kinds of mischevious things planned for the both of you, I"m sure!:evil: lol


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds like things are going well for that sweet Roxie.
She is a cutie.
kisses and good wishes


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sarah, so nice to read the good the report. Keep it up. I can't wait to see your pictures and fall deeper in love.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sarah, I am so glad to hear Roxy is on the road to recovery. I"m still sending prayers.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh Sarah, how heartbreaking for poor little Roxy. I can't begin to imagine what it's been like for you, what a nightmare. Sending positive, healing thoughts your way. You and Roxy will be in my thoughts. Please let us know how everything goes?
Hugs to you-


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sarah,

So great to read that little Roxy is home and things are starting to normalize for all of you. Give that brave girl a belly rub. :hug:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sarah, I'm so happy to know Roxy is doing better. I can understand how nervous and worried you are about her. I would be, too. You have done an excellent job taking care of her and spoiling her with love. Let us know how she's doing.
Gina


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Update! 

My mom left for Chicago IL at the butt crack of dawn this morning. Poor thing. I had to cancel the same flight due to Roxilla. But I dont regret it. Im bummed we couldnt make the trip, but I am glad, for her, that we didnt go. 

I had just come home today from visiting my G'ma and started to do a load of laundry. When I was throwing items in the washer I remembered that Roxy hadn't pooped. So I thought to check on her. To my horrifying discovery, Roxy had pooped, eat some of her poop (nasty need to find something to fix this), and started foaming and vomiting. I let her throw up as much as possible, put her in the car, and we drove to Bradshaw like two crazy people doing 90 mph. Well, maybe not hat fast. I was doing 70 in a 55.  Checking for cops, and passing all the slow folks. 

Anyway, she appears to be doing ok. My friend who is a vet tech came over and helped me feed her just in case. Im scared out of my mind to feed her alone tomorrow. But I need to move past this phobia. Im just so scared that I am going to loose her in my arms. Though, I guess if she does die, I wouldnt want her to be anywhere else. But still, just the thought kills me. Makes me go back to that horrific day when this all started on July 16. 

I just cant wait for all of this to end. And I thank God every day for allowing me to have her and my other furbabies. 

Anyway, I hope all of you are having fun in Chicago. Please drink up for me. I wish i were there at the bar with all of you! And I hope all the beautiful dogs show well, and win big! Good luck!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sarah, I know you will eventually get over your fear with Roxy, but I would feel the same way as you! You've been through so much that every meal must bring a little fear. :Cry: With more successes will come more confidence. I'm praying this next week goes as smooth as a southern drawl.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sarah~ I'm praying this all comes to an end SOON! You all have dealt w/far more than your fair share. Christy is right, though, more success=more confidence. Will be thinking and praying for you and Roxy each day :hug:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sarah, you have been through a lot of scares lately. I'm glad Roxy was okay when you brought her to the vet. I hope you got through the feeding okay. Let us know how it goes.
Gina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking in to see how little Roxy is doing :ear:


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Sarah, I just discovered this thread. I'm so sorry to read about your sweet baby. I hope things are getting back on track and the latest trouble was due to something simple. I'll sure be praying for a full recovery!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking to see if there was any new news on Roxy. I am so sorry for all the scares and heartache you are going through.


----------

